# Peacock bass spots near W. Broward Boulevard?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well i gotta admit i got a chuckle out of the shopping cart comment ;D and you know your not too far off base by mentioning it as it seems that the last few times.... actually as long as i can remember :-/..... structure such as shopping carts, old tvs, freezers and the occasional submerged auto have been likely places to target  bring your heavy gear and make sure to post a report


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> I figured I'd take a walk and look for shopping carts and other structure.  ;D


I see you've been to Miami South Florida before.. ;D ;D

Clousers are great, don't forget to grab some EP Minnows, and anything that pushes a lot of water/gurgles for some Large Mouths.. I'm positive Str8 will chime in soon, maybe even get you on a Bonefish? :-?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you're willing to travel south a few exits (Miramar Parkway), I'll put you on some great peacock fishing.
Grab some "peacock clousers" preferably chartreuse and yellow, or chartreuse and pink.

Something bright.
Where I fish them, one can get them many ways.
I have been trying a new method of slowly dragging the fly off the bottom around culverts and catching bigger peas. 
Also the fast strip on the surface works great for schooling fish, jigging off ledges works great too for deeper water with big boulders and rock ledges. 

If you want to meet up when you're down here, give me a call and we'll go get some.
305-804-1331

-Eric


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I'll have to see how my schedule turns out, I'm in training all day every day. 

I watched this video http://vimeo.com/2580436 and they sure make it look easy. I'll have to practice on the canal behind the house, I was a mess last weekend on the boat. 

I'm going to see if I can find some time to tie up a few brightly colored clousers. I know I have chartreuse and maybe olive but I need to pick up some pink and yellow.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Take Pine Island North up to Sunset Strip go west on Sunset Strip and look down the side streets for canal ends (you'll see the white guardrails), Fish these, if no bites move on. You can also take Sunset Strip all the way west till it dead ends, go north and look for a tiny nondescript pond between two houses. There are micro tarpon and snook here. Very few peacock bass remain in broward IMO, but the bass/cichlid bite can be good at these places as well, no trophies but some action... pm me if you want anymore info i used to fish sunset strip neighborhoods all the time

Edit: Use #2 ep minnows in chart/orange/white or brown/tan


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the tips! I'll have to see how my schedule turns out, I'm in training all day every day.
> 
> I watched this video http://vimeo.com/2580436 and they sure make it look easy. I'll have to practice on the canal behind the house, I was a mess last weekend on the boat.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find some time to tie up a few brightly colored clousers. I know I have chartreuse and maybe olive but I need to pick up some pink and yellow.



They're picking fish off of beds. 
That's why he's jigging it and they keep hitting and missing. 

It's a LOT harder now just finding the fish.
Every since the cold snap, a lot of spots just aren't the same anymore.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks again for all the helpful tips. Class was more rigorous than I anticipated (the teaching format sucked) so I ended up having less time than I expected. No fishing for me. =(

I am hoping to plan a trip down that way to target peacocks at some point.


----------

